# Alpine NVE-P1 Navigation Introduction/Review Part One



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I entitled this the Intro/Review Part One as I haven’t had enough time to really assess the unit as a whole, however, I will discuss key things that have really surprised me. This is also more of a photo “show” of all screens and the options they present.


Foremost, the best thing I have noticed thus far is the Bluetooth phone connection, it absolutely rocks!! The phone (if your Bluetooth is on DUH) immediately syncs with the alpine head unit no questions asked. Additionally, the unit will show caller id as well as the options to accept/reject a call. Once call is accepted, the unit allows in call options such as “return call to phone” and “end call” among the other normal “dial” buttons ect….

The most surprising, though, is the audio of the person speaking. You don’t need to increase volume if you were listening to music at a normal level. Additionally, the microphone doesn’t need you to yell for the other person to hear you!!! (And mine is about 3 1/2 ft from my lips, above my head.)

Enough with the phone, the other good thing thus far is the accuracy of the GPS with the roof mounted ant. It finds you very quickly and tracks beautifully….other then that, 
I haven’t assessed much else yet 

So far, a couple of annoying things…..

One: every time the car turns on, you must accept a warning message if switching to Nav as a source, or if it’s the last source that was on when vehicle was turned off.

Two: You must accept a warning message if the vehicle is moving (since the gps knows your MPH) when finding addresses and Points of interests, ect….It states something to the effect of make sure your not moving and are pulled over when doing this blah blah blah….



*Now for the photo show….*


Immediately, if you have synced your phone previously, you get the “synching phone message for a brief couple of seconds…










*Following this, you get your warning message that’s standard to vehicle turning on…*











*Here are the three Navigation view options*

*First is the 3D option
Second is the overhead view, arrow in direction you’re going 
Third is the overhead view, screen orientated to North no matter what direction you go. *





























*You also have view scale options….*

*You select scale by touching the indicating scale# at the time and this up and down arrow appear….*


http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii44/braves6117/NVE-P1%20Review/AlpineNVE-P1Review006.jpg

[B] Heres the min scale option[/B]


[IMG]http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii44/braves6117/NVE-P1%20Review/AlpineNVE-P1Review007.jpg

*
Heres the max scale option….*













*To go to a place you see on the screen, just touch that place, and a cursor appears with the option to select that location…*


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Once you click select, you get this Menu of options…*










*To exit at anytime when you hit the screen or are in a menu item, simply click the cursor icon in the bottom right of the screen. This will take you to your current location on the map at whatever scale you were at before.*











*To bring up your “source” “setup” and other options of the w505 while still on nav screen, hit the dual screen button indicated below. Once selected, those options appear and if you don’t select any, it goes fully back to nav in 5 seconds.*






















*To bring up the Nav options itself, select the list bar option directly next to the dual screen button, it will bring up the following menu …..*


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

*The next pictures are of the screens when you have selected one of the buttons in the Nav menu (which button picked is indicated in the top left corner)*






































http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii44/braves6117/NVE-P1%20Review/AlpineNVE-P1Review019.jpg

[IMG]http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii44/braves6117/NVE-P1%20Review/AlpineNVE-P1Review021.jpg



*Here are the phone screens minus any in call or incoming call screens (didn’t have time yet, sorry folks)*


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Here is your Setup menu option for Navigation….Followed by which each one brings if selected (again, indicated by the top upper left corner)*


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

*I’ll try to add to this after I get used to everything. Feel free to add your own reviews as this was more of an intro/almost tutorial….


Thanks.*


----------



## iskone (Nov 25, 2007)

It's looking better then I thought!! Thanks for the intro!!

Do you have pics of hte roof mounted antenna?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

iskone said:


> It's looking better then I thought!! Thanks for the intro!!
> 
> Do you have pics of hte roof mounted antenna?


Disregard the backround antenna, that was removed after the photos....


----------



## iskone (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. It looks like one could mount it inside on the windsheild, the roof mount would drive me crazy everytime I walked up to my car.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, how does the 900e thing wire up with this? Much trouble? The one issue I have with buying the p1 is having to buy another piece of equipment and running more wires in my car.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bump on the 900e...

you HAVE to have it?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bump on the 900e...

you HAVE to have it?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Erin: Definitely you got to have it since you have a processor and want to hear the voice prompts when using the CD, iPod, etc.

I've just got mine done & the size is just a tad bigger than a matchbox.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

How's the connection set up? Just a few wires? Does it have a power/ground all that? 

I’d wonder if I could simply tap it into the headunit and put the 900e behind the dash somewhere, rather than routing it to the trunk.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

^ Is very simple, I have the H100 processor, so I supposed the connections in the H701 are similar. There is no power/ground wire need it.

The KCE-900E has a 13-Pin plug which connects to the back of the 505 (RGB input terminal). 

There's a mono RCA output on the 900E which sends the audio signal (text-to-speech). Run a RCA cable to the navigation audio input jack (RCA input) on the H701 which is used to input the audio output signals of a navigation.

That's pretty much what I remember connecting the 900E module to the 505. The module is so small that I left it behind the head unit. You might wanna try to use double side tape & stick it inside the dash, but remember to disconnect the RGB cable of the interface if you need to pull your HU.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 


So, essentially everything is at the h/u with the exception of a mono RCA cable that needs to be ran to the h701? Looks like I’ll be tearing my car up again soon….


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> So, essentially everything is at the h/u with the exception of a mono RCA cable that needs to be ran to the h701? Looks like I’ll be tearing my car up again soon….


Yeap, that's pretty much all you need to do as far as connecting the 900E. I don't foresee you having problems connecting the interface, but tearing the car apart that's another issue.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't want to think about it. I think this time I'll just go through the headliner. That'd be easier than removing the carpet.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I don't want to think about it. I think this time I'll just go through the headliner. That'd be easier than removing the carpet.


No worries man, you so damn skilled DIYer that it should be a piece cake.  How 'bout running the RCA cable thru the floor hump using a pro fish line to the back where the H701 is located.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Heres an update with the "no access while driving screen." The only official lockout I have come across is via attempting to enter Nav setup...the others simply allow access after accepting the message. The nav setup will not.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Just got the P1.
I haven't fully installed it yet, just docked it inside the W505.
No antena or mic.
Synched my Iphone.
It does turn the music on/off when getting a call/dialing.
Don't know if it's different with gps voice prompts but don't thing why it should.
And I DONT have the 900e.

Jorge.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ you don't have the 900e, eh? It seems everyone is saying you HAVE to have it with the 701 (and I assume the same can be said for the h900). 

LMK your thoughts. I'm thinking of putting this on my christmas list.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't have the 900e also.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So, why is Veloze using it??? 



Veloze said:


> Definitely you got to have it since you have a processor and want to hear the voice prompts when using the CD, iPod, etc.


Are either of you having issues with voice prompts since you're not using it?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> So, why is Veloze using it???
> 
> Are either of you having issues with voice prompts since you're not using it?


I don't have the antena installed so no voice prompts until sunday.
But the bluetooth does turn the music on/off when you dial or get a call.
I'll tell you Monday if it works ok or not.

Jorge.


----------



## iskone (Nov 25, 2007)

Anybody have the TR-7, P1 and W505? I'm curious if the TR-7 would elimanate the Nav lock out or if that's a spped sensor thing.

I'd like to get the P1 within the next 2 weeks before a quick trip down the cost to Newport Or, but unless someone buys my Oz ME12's or my 1.1000 I won't have the funds


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

iskone said:


> Anybody have the TR-7, P1 and W505? I'm curious if the TR-7 would elimanate the Nav lock out or if that's a spped sensor thing.


I have it, but wont be able to fully install it until Sunday.

Jorge.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

iskone said:


> Anybody have the TR-7, P1 and W505? I'm curious if the TR-7 would elimanate the Nav lock out or if that's a spped sensor thing.
> 
> I'd like to get the P1 within the next 2 weeks before a quick trip down the cost to Newport Or, but unless someone buys my Oz ME12's or my 1.1000 I won't have the funds



TR-7 has no effect on the Nav lockout, its all speed based via the ant...however, lockout is only from the setup menu. Should you want to enter an address while driving, simply clicking the OK on the message allows you access while for setup, clicking ok brings you back to your original screen. 


Bikinpunk, I'll check if I get voice prompts today for you.


----------



## iskone (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks. I figured it would use speed sensors.

Hmm, so the unit doesn't do traffic updates?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> So, why is Veloze using it???
> 
> 
> 
> Are either of you having issues with voice prompts since you're not using it?



(No traffic updates with this Nav.)


Tested voice prompts today.


Made sure I had them turned on via the Nav setup menu and enetered a location nearby.

Results indicated voice prompts were not active, nor interupted the current source activated. So no go appartently without the 900e. 

What source/manual indicates this? I mean, I really never liked voice prompts, but to not have a feature after a $300 dollar purchase on top of needed to reinstall/rerun chords....yikes


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> So, why is Veloze using it???
> 
> 
> 
> Are either of you having issues with voice prompts since you're not using it?


Yo guys!!, this is why you need the 900e. Let's you are in the NAV feature, and you are navigating to a location (type address, yada, yada), you would hear the voice prompts indicating where you going, this happens at any time as long as you using the NAV source, whether you have a processor or not.

But, let say you are using the CD player or iPod to listen your tunes, but you are still navigating to a location, and then you wanna go back to the NAV screen, now you press the "visual" button to go to the NAV screen. (At this time you listening music and you have the map screen in front of you).

If you have a processor connected to the HU & don't have the 900e, the music will be interrupted, and would not hear any of the voice prompts for ****. 

This module would allow for the voice prompts signal to go thru the processor to your NAV/HU. Do I make myself clear this time?


----------



## zerodb (Sep 30, 2008)

braves6117 said:


> (No traffic updates with this Nav.)
> 
> 
> Tested voice prompts today.
> ...



Maybe a stupid question, but have you gone through the input configuration on the head unit to ensure that the nav audio input is switched on? It seems like something that would be activated automatically but obviously we can't assume such things with Alpine.


----------



## zerodb (Sep 30, 2008)

veloze said:


> Yo guys!!, this is why you need the 900e. Let's you are in the NAV feature, and you are navigating to a location (type address, yada, yada), you would hear the voice prompts indicating where you going, this happens at any time as long as you using the NAV source, whether you have a processor or not.
> 
> But, let say you are using the CD player or iPod to listen your tunes, but you are still navigating to a location, and then you wanna go back to the NAV screen, now you press the "visual" button to go to the NAV screen. (At this time you listening music and you have the map screen in front of you).
> 
> ...


I think I get it - the HU by default will INTERRUPT music for audio prompts from NAV but the 900e will MIX the outputs from your music and the nav unit?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup...music is interuppted, but no voice prompts follow.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

veloze said:


> Do I make myself clear this time?


Totally.
It's just another of those Alpine "intelligent" moves.
Alpine, if you design a gps to dock only in one HU, would it be too much to ask to make it actually work?

Jorge.


----------



## WolfSong (Aug 16, 2008)

Watching this thread with interest. 

Great review.

The KCE-900E is only necessary when using the AI-Net optical cable and H701 processor? 
This is the eventual setup I'm aiming for, but was thinking of running the W505 and NVE-P1 with my passive setup first before going active.


----------



## cal08 (Sep 3, 2008)

Any updates as to how well the navigation works? perhaps compared to the garmin or tomtom handhelds?


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Is this unit just a blackbird2 without a screen or is it drastically improved?
All the pro reviews of the BB2 say to stay away, but I haven't found any professional reviews on the P1 yet.

The PND-K3 is supposed to be great, but has terrible battery life.... Poor alpine, if only they would just steal from the competitors like most of the other nav providers.


----------



## zerodb (Sep 30, 2008)

dogstar said:


> Is this unit just a blackbird2 without a screen or is it drastically improved?
> All the pro reviews of the BB2 say to stay away, but I haven't found any professional reviews on the P1 yet.



I'm curious about this too - everyone says the BB2 docked in the 505 produces a low-res display output and I haven't seen anywhere if the P1 works at 505 resolution or, if, as you suggested, it's just a BB2 without a screen.


----------



## spudracer326 (Jun 8, 2006)

I had both the bb2 and p1 and they were both very similar as far as resolution...i got rid of the alpine unit becasue if this...i just couldent get with alpines nav and bluetooth...although with that said i now have the 8120 aand have gripes with it to...maybe im just to damn picky...lol


----------



## Kev15116 (Dec 30, 2008)

I just bought the 505 and I'm thinking of getting the P1. Will I get the voice prompts with the audio interrupt in that set up? I'm not going to be running any processors at this time, just straight HU to amps. This is a make or break point for the P1 in my eyes.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Kev15116 said:


> .Will I get the voice prompts with the audio interrupt in that set up? I'm not going to be running any processors at this time, just straight HU to amps.


Absolutely, with that setup you'll get the NAV prompts. Just make sure you turn on that feature on the HU & the P1. But, iif you decide down the road to add a processor then you gonna need the 900E module.


----------



## MyLocalDJ (May 4, 2009)

Here is my 2 cents worth. I bought the W505-P1 with the NVE-P1 Nav. Granted I probably got taken to the cleaners through the audio shop that I used. My installed price with all of my options was over $2K. The unit was purchased, back ordered, and installed late March 2009.

The antennae for the NVE-P1 was installed under my padded dash and seems to be working well. No problems there.

The maps are grossly out of date and my understanding is that there are no updates currently available or in the near future. I have also become frustrated from once you set a destination and get into the trip and subsequently find that the directions are wrong, you can not easily turn off the navigation. At least I have not found a way. Even powering the unit off and back on, it remembers and continues with the same destination. This is extremely annoying when traveling a new highway that the unit does not know exists and it keeps wanting you to change direction.

My personal opinion is that if you are wanting a good nav unit, you will be better off with a portable unit until Alpine gets their act together. I have a Garmin and it is heads above this unit that I just paid a high price for. I would even be willing to buy DVD updates from another source if Alpine would make the interface work.


----------



## VENOMSZ (May 26, 2009)

So there are no updates for the P1 available?
I tried to connect it via usb, but it asked for a driver that I could
not find.


----------



## MyLocalDJ (May 4, 2009)

VENOMSZ said:


> So there are no updates for the P1 available?
> I tried to connect it via usb, but it asked for a driver that I could
> not find.


Nope, no updates. Really is a raw deal when you figure that you are paying big bucks for a supposedly state of the art unit. And for some reason, these things are flying off the shelves. go figure....


----------



## MyLocalDJ (May 4, 2009)

By the way, if you do come across a driver, maybe we can find another aftermarket nav supplier that would work.


----------



## chinaonnitrous1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Any updates on this?

I'm about to jump in on this for my W505, but with these feelings, I might as well buy a Nuvi or something. =(

Thanks alping for the failure of the Blackbird 1, 2, and thiso ne.


----------



## MyLocalDJ (May 4, 2009)

Honestly, my hand held Garmin Nuvi is much more accurate. And I am getting more and more aggravated with the fact that once I set a destination and find that it is way off, I can't turn the Nav off. So it is continually repeating for me to go in a direction that I know I do not want to go! The dealer told me the only way to turn it off is to stop the car and erase the location from memory. Like I really want to do that when traveling because when I get to that city, I do want to actually find the place! Frustrated? You bet!


----------



## Silver2003srt4 (Jan 3, 2009)

wow just saw this post and that is so cool that youd take the tiem to go through and show all the screen shots woulda made my life a whole lot easier when I was selling them....

lol
nice job
Jeremy


----------



## xxopposablethumb (May 28, 2009)

about turning off your GPS.... i have not found a way to turn it off but what ihave found when i realize that it has me going the wrong way or if im just done using it you can go into the screen where u input the destination just delete the route.... takes about 5 sec to do... just my 2 cents.... and also i called Alpine about 2 weeks ago and they told me to watch their website in the next month or 2 for an update... so its not an exact day but give me something to look forward to...


----------



## MyLocalDJ (May 4, 2009)

Man is that good news to hear! I will keep watch.


----------



## xxopposablethumb (May 28, 2009)

but there is a downside to waiting for the update....alpines website BLOWS!!!!! you are lucky to find ANYTHING you need on it... but i figure ill call again in a month... **fingers crossed**


----------



## MyLocalDJ (May 4, 2009)

So true. Their user manual for the Nav unit also says that the update software is on the CD that came with it. My CD only had an electronic copy of the manual, no software. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## xxopposablethumb (May 28, 2009)

nah...you didnt miss anything....cuz its not on there....if it was things would be way too easy.... and one thing ive learned from work with car electronics at Best Buy is that nothing is ever that easy and straight forward. like new sat. radios.... HORRIBLE!!!! if you dont have a cpu with windows XP on it your screwed... but you live and learn


----------



## bunga (Jun 14, 2009)

I have the 505 with the p1. There are no updates on the Alpine site as stated in the user manual. The maps are very old.

Other than that a nice unit but don't buy it for your primary Nav system.

I emailed Alpine a couple of weeks ago but no response!

Looking forward to some meaningful updates from Alpine!


----------



## cheez80 (Sep 2, 2006)

looks like alpine is pushing a new unit, the NVE-M300. haven't seen any news on it yet.


----------



## NDLBox (May 15, 2009)

I have this unit and an IVA-W505. I love the 505, it's a great receiver... but the NVE-P1 is junk. I'm on my second unit and it still doesn't function correctly. I have observed the following issues:
-If you don't wait several minutes until it fully boots before entering your destination it reboots while you attempt to enter the address / POI. I think this has to do with the bluetooth.

-A full 1/3 of the time it locks up while calculating the route and must be reset.

-Sometimes the voice prompts get garbled and the navigation screen freezes - it usually corrects itself after a bit but this can be problematic if you are navigating a complex route.

-Sometimes the routes are nonsensical - yesterday it had me drive 3.5 miles, enter a round-a-bout, go 360 degrees, leave the way I came and backtrack the entire route! I think "make a U-turn when possible" would have been appropriate.

-Sometimes the unit puts me a few hundred feet off the road and never corrects itself (until reboot).

-The POI and road database, as others have complained, is inaccurate and out of date, especially for such a new product.

The trusty Garmin C330 I purchased in 2004 is far more accurate and reliable.

I don't get it - I was told Alpine makes Honda/Acura's NAV systems - which are THE BEST ON THE MARKET - yet they failed so completely with this system.

PS - add to my list of complaints: Bluetooth Phonebook does not properly sync with my BlackBerry. I must go on my device (Curve 8300), navigate several sub menus to Bluetooth Options and manually send the phonebook every time I restart the car. I have to do this at least three or four times since it only seems to accept 15 numbers at a time.


----------



## MyLocalDJ (May 4, 2009)

cheez80 said:


> looks like alpine is pushing a new unit, the NVE-M300. haven't seen any news on it yet.


Okay, I was one of the guys that trashed the NVE-P1. I just did that literally. After only having this unit for a few months, I just had it replaced with the new NVE-M300.

My impression of the NVE-M300 so far ... 
- The Nav database seems to be an order of magnitude better and more accurate! 
- The voice prompts still can be a little garbled, but probably comparable to the NVE-P1. 
- The graphics are significantly less quality when compared to the NVE-P1.
- You loose the bluetooth and must purchase a different accessory to regain that function.
- Although the new NVE-M300 boasts that the maps can easily be updated through the USB connection and a computer, I am concerned in that the NVE-M300 is more of a permanent mount where the NVE-P1 was a removable unit from the head. So with the NVE-M300, I am not sure how I will update this without a laptop with a wireless connection. I was told by the dealer that I could use a thumb drive with the updates saved to it. I did not find that in the owners manual and I do not see any provisions for any updates on the Alpine website so I hope it is not the same dead end as with the NVE-P1!
- Wound up costing me about $500 to change out my NVE-P1 to the NVE-M300 and add the bluetooth back.

Personally, I expected much more from Alpine, especially in the price range of the product. I am now way over in cost for what should have been a top of the line product. If I had known, I would not have gone with Alpine. Is the NVE-M300 worth the change out? For me, the out of date maps were a waste of the Nav unit, so I had really no choice but to change it out if I wanted the Navigation function - which incidently, is why I bought the whole IVA-W505/P1 unit in the first place!

Can you tell I am frustrated with Alpine?!! :mean:


----------



## NDLBox (May 15, 2009)

MyLocalDJ said:


> My impression of the NVE-M300 so far ...
> - The Nav database seems to be an order of magnitude better and more accurate!
> - The voice prompts still can be a little garbled, but probably comparable to the NVE-P1.
> - The graphics are significantly less quality when compared to the NVE-P1.
> ...


Wait - so the graphics are actually worse? Do you mean the display is a little more fuzzy / less sharp or crisp or do you mean the actual graphics are poor?

I wonder if I got this if I could continue to use the NVE-P1 for Bluetooth.

It really is a shame they seem to be abandoning the NVE-P1 so quickly. I think a lot could be fixed with a simple firmware update - although the 1.3GB storage is a little light though - 1.3million POIs seems to be industry minimum for low-end devices (and at $300 without the need for a screen, this shouldn't qualify as entry level).

If I wasn't set on the 505 as my headunit and knowing what I know now, I would not have purchased this Nav device.


----------



## MyLocalDJ (May 4, 2009)

Yes, the graphic quality for the NVE-M300 is far less than the NVE-P1. It appears that the screen resolution (pixels per inch) is way down and makes for less resolution. It isn't quite as bad with the nav zoomed out.

I do not think you can run the NVE-P1 for the bluetooth and run the NVE-M300 together... Not sure, but may be a question for the techs at Alpine, if you can get one. I would expect that both units would be competing as the "NAV" source. I will tell you from experience that the KCE-400BT (powered by Parrot) is heads above the bluetooth in the NVE-P1 when using it as a phone interface. Also when using the KCE-400BT, the phone is accessible from the "Source" menu and you do not have to go to the Navigation menu to find it. A big plus! The sound quality is better and the microphone is much better.


----------



## phish368 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just called Alpine as I am now a new owner of the NVE-p1 and spoke to a friendly tech there. He stated that they are currently in the last phase of testing for the nve-p1 software update and waiting for approval from the business to deploy. He stated that the software will be revamped. Building on items they realized are not working as well the first time around. The POI along with the maps to be updated to 2009. He mentioned a that they found a few bugs with the software and that is going to be updated too. As far as when the approval for deployment will be, he did not have an answer other than definitely soon. Hope that gives some of you some hope.. I know it helped me feel better.


----------



## NDLBox (May 15, 2009)

phish368 said:


> Just called Alpine as I am now a new owner of the NVE-p1 and spoke to a friendly tech there. He stated that they are currently in the last phase of testing for the nve-p1 software update and waiting for approval from the business to deploy. He stated that the software will be revamped. Building on items they realized are not working as well the first time around. The POI along with the maps to be updated to 2009. He mentioned a that they found a few bugs with the software and that is going to be updated too. As far as when the approval for deployment will be, he did not have an answer other than definitely soon. Hope that gives some of you some hope.. I know it helped me feel better.


That is good news indeed. I don't think there is much that can be done about increasing the number / quality of POI's given the paucity of storage, but let's hope they've fixed the lucking up on route calculation and random restarting issues.


----------



## phish368 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry I don't have more information but being the geek that i am, I will make sure to do everything I can to find out more about the software upgrade and when it will actually be available.


----------



## phish368 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, I did some more digging and got more information on the P1. I spoke with someone at Alpine in California and he stated that an update has come out for the P1 about a week ago. This update will add some more POI's, streets and will fix a bunch of bugs on the unit. Currently it is not available as a download but will be in the future (did not know for sure when though), the one thing he did state was that the P1 can be sent directly to the California shop and as long as you have receipt showing it was purchased at an authorized dealer, they will update the P1 for you and then ship it back. They said the entire process could take up to 7-9 days. The California shop address is located in the support (parts/repair) area. Oh and when you ship the unit, make sure you put a piece of paper along with the P1 stating that you are looking for the update to be applied.

That's all for now folks.


----------



## Sut703 (Mar 22, 2009)

In February of 2009, I purchased an IVA-D106 and the NVE-P1. The IVA-D106, while old in its appearance (low resolution graphics), works great. I also added a Boyo backup camera.

The NVE-P1... hahaha. I am on #5, yes my fifth NVE-P1. Here's the issues I had with the first 3:
- Constant lockups, both when first starting it up, and when calculating
- Bluetooth sometimes wouldn't connect
- Only 1/2 of screen would show sometimes

The last 2 I've had flat-out DIED on me. Wouldn't even power on to NAV input. The shop I had this installed at has been good to me and swapping them out. The last one they're sending back to Alpine as of last week. The employee said Alpine is requesting they send the NVE-P1s back due to a defect in the pins which is causing connection problems and shorts that kill it (such as my last 2).

This thing is a piece of crap. I echo everything the other owners in this thread have mentioned, and my opinion can be summed up as "Yeah, it's old and unreliable." I also own an old Garmin C330 that is head and shoulders above the NVE-P1. I can't believe Alpine even released this thing, considering it was released with completely outdated maps and POI. I called Alpine Tech Support to ask for comments on when an update would be released, but they said it was "too new" and not to expect an update for some time. The only reason I purchased it was because I wanted an all-in-one integrated solution. I am considering replacing my entire Alpine setup now with another brand.

To answer a few comments in this thread, you CAN delete your route, even while driving. Simply hit the main menu button in the upper right corner, select Route, and Delete Route.

All the phones I've tested with the BT have connected, audio quality seems fine, nobody complains. For reference, I have successfully paired and made/received calls with an HTC G1, iPhone 3G, HTC Touch Diamond, and Palm Centro. None of those phones were able to transfer the phone book or have their call logs accessed from the NVE-P1.

Tip: DO NOT try to multitask on this thing. I've noticed if I was reversing before the BT could connect or the nav was still starting up, that it would often freeze up on me. While the IVA-D106 was always fine, it's always been the NVE-P1 that has been killing me.

Now that I see this NVE-M300, it just pisses me off more. In the screenshots I see lane guidance and what appears to just be an overall improved interface.


----------



## eskateboarding7 (Mar 18, 2009)

MyLocalDJ said:


> Okay, I was one of the guys that trashed the NVE-P1. I just did that literally. After only having this unit for a few months, I just had it replaced with the new NVE-M300.
> 
> My impression of the NVE-M300 so far ...
> - The Nav database seems to be an order of magnitude better and more accurate!
> ...


Dear God, the M300 is crap? Honestly, my favorite company is really losing my respect....there is a downfall to every nav unit they have. Their top of the line N872A is still DVD based, the P1 is faulty, and the new M300 is crappy. I honestly don't know what to do.....


----------



## Sut703 (Mar 22, 2009)

I received my "updated" NVE-P1 today. Shop called me, said it was ready to be picked up.

Here's what I've noticed:
+ Navigation boots much faster now, less than half the time it took previously
+ It now imports the call log, phone book, etc. from my HTC G1

He said they (the shop) were going through NVE-P1s like crazy, they couldn't even keep them in stock because everyone needed to replace them. They'd have 12 one day, and be down to 3 only 2 days later.

POI database doesn't seem to be updated, interface is the exact same. I haven't noticed anything else aside from the 2 positive comments aforementioned.

Hopefully this fixes the reliability issue I've experienced with 5 of these. The BT additions were a welcome surprise.

I asked for their opinions on the NVE-M300, they didn't know what to think. They were in agreement that Alpine needed to figure out what exactly their roadmap was for GPS, as they seemed just as confused as the rest of us.


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

Are there any map updates with this or is this just strictly an os type update?

I must have the freaky Alpine stuff. My Imprint has worked flawlesly along with my NVE-P1:surprised:


----------



## Sut703 (Mar 22, 2009)

No map updates that I can see. For example, the condo I purchased 3 years ago -- my street still doesn't show up on the map.


----------



## NDLBox (May 15, 2009)

They need to release a field firmware update ASAP. I'm not mailing this thing to CA (I assume on my dime) just to have it flashed.

I have never regretted a purchase more than this thing - functionality, usability, accuracy and reliability wise, this was a huge downgrade from my Garmin c330 which I purchased in late 2004 and is now considered comparatively primitive.

I drove to Indiana and back this weekend (from NYC) - I was annoyed the trip information reset itself every time I stopped the car, sometimes the voice prompts would be blank (the music would mute, but then nothing) and on the trip back it came up with an assanine route that would have added 100+ miles and two hours onto the trip.

I mean, how do you screw up "Get on I-80 and drive 750 miles"?!?

It's sad, but if you're planning on making a long trip you'd better do a quick Map Quest first just to make sure this thing doesn't take you on a site seeing trip.


----------



## Sut703 (Mar 22, 2009)

I've had it with this piece of crap. Number 6 is on its way out the door. Of the past 10 or so times I've powered on my head unit, the P1 has not turned on probably 4 of those times. Just black screen on the NAV input. Fiddling with the connection fixes it sometimes, but not always. I went back to the shop today, they took down the serial number and will be contacting Alpine tomorrow to see what they want to do about it. I don't want this thing anymore, I would rather just have my money back for the ENTIRE installation now. I was happy with my stereo before, I just wanted integrated navigation, so there is no point in having the IVA-D106 now even.

The employee talked up that new model, the M300 or whatever. He didn't seem to know if Alpine is just abandoning the P1 in favor of the M300 or whatever. Also mentioned maybe just trading it in towards the M300 as a possibility. I would consider that, but really I think the best thing is to ***** until I can get them to remove everything and refund me. 6 of these stupid P1s since my install in February.


----------



## MyLocalDJ (May 4, 2009)

I strongly recommend getting the shop to demo the M300 for you or have them get someone that has one to let you see it so that you can make an informed decision before you buy. I use my M300 but like I said before, the graphic quality is not what I would expect, especially when I bought the top of the line head unit with the best graphics... needless to say, the main difference with head unit that I bought versus the lower priced model was the graphic resolution. There went that money... out the window!

I was told by my audio shop that the M300 navigation (maps and interface graphics) is being provided by another company. The NVE-P1 was being supplied by another 3rd party to Alpine, which was rumored to be giving Alpine problems, thus no updates. So basically, Alpine does not do the software nav part, just the hardware. Their move to the M300 was a move to go to another provider with a different interface and better support. I can't verify this, but makes sense as to why the graphic quality would be different and the hardware different. So maybe it isn't all Alpine's fault. The new company may be providing graphic resolution based on the majority of the market that they supply which most likely would not be high end graphic monitors like in the top Alpine head unit. Again, take this with a grain of salt as just shop talk and can not be verified.

Would I buy another Alipne unit? I would by audio only - regardless of the reasons why the product support is unsatisfactory to me, I would never buy an integrated Head/Nav unit from Alpine again based on my personal experiences.


----------



## Sut703 (Mar 22, 2009)

Good point on demoing it first. They have one M300 in stock. The employee there today seemed excited about it, and was frank when he said if he was in my shoes, he'd have everything pulled after the third visit.

I would also agree, I would never buy another integrated solution from Alpine again after this. Unfortunately for me, my choices are limited. I have a 2004 Audi TT (single DIN) so the pickings for an integrated solution are slim. I originally was interested in a Kenwood 7XX-series (uses Garmin interface/maps) -- and the only reason I didn't was I thought the screens looked like crap and they were using an older Garmin interface. if I'd have known then what I know now...


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

It's so weird to me. I haven't have a single blip of a problem w/ my 505 / P1 setup. I even bought it used:huh:


----------



## flightz71 (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

My NVE-P1 has been working pretty well so far except the following:

I have Sony Ericsson W900i phone.

The unit pairs the phone right when I start the unit no problem.

But then, THE SECOND after my phone's data is downloaded (phonebook, dialed calls, missed calls..etc), for some odd reason, it un-pairs the phone, i loose all of he downloaded information, it re-pairs the phone (because automatically connect is on), and restarts the same cycle over and over and over.

The only way to break out of this cycle I found was when a incoming caller would call after the phone was paired but BEFORE the phone information was downloaded. If the information (address book, dialed calls, missing calls) downloaded... and in the short time window the phone disconnected itself and didn't re-pair yet... the call would go straight to my phone.

If the call actually gets through correctly, after my call... the phone would finish downloading info, then actually work as it's supposed to. (It doesn't un-pair itself)

Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## MyLocalDJ (May 4, 2009)

I think a lot of us are in the same boat with respect to buying into what we thought was top of the line in graphics. I suspect like many manufacturers, Alpine was wanting to hit the market with the latest and greatest and relied on others in support. At this point, and as I have stated previously, it all functions as intented so there are no grips there. I am merely stating that in my opinion, the graphic resolution is not up to what I expected based on what I bought into with the high end head unit and the NVE-P1.

Further, I will say that I did not have a significant amount of problems with the NVE-P1 other than the irritation factors that I mentioned previously - outdated maps being the most significant with no resolution in the near future, occassional locking up of the unit, and the inability to turn off the nav once it was providing incorrect directions without deleting the end point. Although some have reported that you could delete the route, I am not sure how that works without deleting the end point that you are trying to reach. I can't verify in any case since I traded in my NVE-P1 for the M300.


----------



## eskateboarding7 (Mar 18, 2009)

MyLocalDJ said:


> I think a lot of us are in the same boat with respect to buying into what we thought was top of the line in graphics. I suspect like many manufacturers, Alpine was wanting to hit the market with the latest and greatest and relied on others in support. At this point, and as I have stated previously, it all functions as intented so there are no grips there. I am merely stating that in my opinion, the graphic resolution is not up to what I expected based on what I bought into with the high end head unit and the NVE-P1.
> 
> Further, I will say that I did not have a significant amount of problems with the NVE-P1 other than the irritation factors that I mentioned previously - outdated maps being the most significant with no resolution in the near future, occassional locking up of the unit, and the inability to turn off the nav once it was providing incorrect directions without deleting the end point. Although some have reported that you could delete the route, I am not sure how that works without deleting the end point that you are trying to reach. I can't verify in any case since I traded in my NVE-P1 for the M300.


What are your thoughts of the M300? Please be as detailed as possible. Screenshots and/or a video would be nice too, there's not much out there online right now!


----------



## MyLocalDJ (May 4, 2009)

The M300 functions as advertised and I have not had any issues with it up to this point. I have had it for a couple of months and my only issue was in meeting my originial expectation of it being higher quality graphic resolution. I have not had the system lock up or malfunction at this point and I sincerely hope that it doesn't because the unit is buried way inside of my dash and would require major disassembly to get to it. I did have it take me kind of out of the way on one trip but that is apt to happen with any nav unit.

Sorry on the screen shot aspect. I really don't have time to do that to the level that you would probably expect. If you go to the Alpine site and look at the documentation there and the screens show, that is pretty close.


----------



## eskateboarding7 (Mar 18, 2009)

MyLocalDJ said:


> The M300 functions as advertised and I have not had any issues with it up to this point. I have had it for a couple of months and my only issue was in meeting my originial expectation of it being higher quality graphic resolution. I have not had the system lock up or malfunction at this point and I sincerely hope that it doesn't because the unit is buried way inside of my dash and would require major disassembly to get to it. I did have it take me kind of out of the way on one trip but that is apt to happen with any nav unit.
> 
> Sorry on the screen shot aspect. I really don't have time to do that to the level that you would probably expect. If you go to the Alpine site and look at the documentation there and the screens show, that is pretty close.


Yeah, I've been all over Alpine's website. As long as you feel it is an improvement over the P1 as far as reliability and accuracy, then I'll probably end up getting up. Really I'm looking for convenience and consolidation, if I was expecting a lot I would just get a Garmin (or bite the bullet and get a Kenwood, but I dislike Kenwood).


----------



## MyLocalDJ (May 4, 2009)

Based on my experience, I have better product reliability and more accuracy (and trust) in the navigation with the M300.


----------



## Sut703 (Mar 22, 2009)

MyLocalDJ said:


> Based on my experience, I have better product reliability and more accuracy (and trust) in the navigation with the M300.


That alone is reason enough for me to want to switch. The P1 is useless. I tried getting it to work again today, the green light won't even come on now on the unit. NAV input is still blank/black. P1 #6 has officially killed itself for me.


----------



## MyLocalDJ (May 4, 2009)

Okay... having gone through 6 NVE-P1 units, I am suspecting that you have something else going on there. I can see a couple of faulty units, possibly 3 - but 6? Maybe your head unit is faulty and shorting the Nav unit or something else with the install is not correct. This just does not seem right, even with poor quality product you are likely to get a good one here or there.


----------



## Sut703 (Mar 22, 2009)

MyLocalDJ said:


> Okay... having gone through 6 NVE-P1 units, I am suspecting that you have something else going on there. I can see a couple of faulty units, possibly 3 - but 6? Maybe your head unit is faulty and shorting the Nav unit or something else with the install is not correct. This just does not seem right, even with poor quality product you are likely to get a good one here or there.


I had considered that too, and they even rewired everything already once. I spoke to someone at the shop today, he's going to talk to the owner when he's in tomorrow. I told them I just don't want it anymore.


----------



## Toys7505 (Jul 1, 2008)

It is not the W505 at fault.....it is the connector on the P1 itself.......
I have a W205 w/ B200 Blackbird and have sent it back to Alpine 3X to fix. Each time I receive a new unit w/ different serial number. Talking w/ the tech, he said it's a common problem with the nav's connector mating properly with the HU.


----------



## NDLBox (May 15, 2009)

Still waiting on a firmware flash - I really hope that helps matters, but I'm not holding my breath - especially since there's only 1.3GB of storage to work with.


----------



## eskateboarding7 (Mar 18, 2009)

Finally, someone did a video review of the NVE-M300. Still, I'm not convinced to pull the trigger....seems to have lag, probably an easy fix with a firmware update, but knowing Alpine, they will just replace this unit instead of releasing a fix.

YouTube - SOT Video Review 2 Part 1 - Alpine NVE-M300 GPS


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

eskateboarding7 said:


> Finally, someone did a video review of the NVE-M300. Still, I'm not convinced to pull the trigger....seems to have lag, probably an easy fix with a firmware update, but knowing Alpine, they will just replace this unit instead of releasing a fix.
> 
> YouTube - SOT Video Review 2 Part 1 - Alpine NVE-M300 GPS


Not that much lag... when you switch sources to NAV, you can't press any buttons until the source indicator (NAV in the upper left) goes away. The only other lag is see is when the unit is searching itself. Seems pretty normal.

The touch-screen being inaccurate is my turn-off. I have this issue with my W505/P1 now. There is a huge "announcement" on the screen after "I ACCEPT" which informs me that my maps are out of date, but I can't click the OK button because its off the damn screen.


----------



## zeddy (Dec 26, 2009)

Does anyone have a "version2" p1? I just got one to go with my 505 and so far it doesnt seem too bad other than the phonebook doesnt sync with my blackberry but I have over 600 contacts each with a couple numbers.
Dont get me wrong it is nowhere near my nuvi but loads better than my 08 factory ford nav


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

zeddy said:


> Does anyone have a "version2" p1? I just got one to go with my 505 and so far it doesnt seem too bad other than the phonebook doesnt sync with my blackberry but I have over 600 contacts each with a couple numbers.
> Dont get me wrong it is nowhere near my nuvi but loads better than my 08 factory ford nav


Different versions? How can you tell?


----------



## zeddy (Dec 26, 2009)

Mine has a "v2" in small print after the ser number or model number on the label also the box had a big blue label in the bottom right corner of the front of the box that said "Version 2"
I know this unit isnt near as good as a nuvi but so far it doesnt seem too bad, I did have it lock up once and I toggled the power to the hu and it powered up fine-I think i was trying to do two things at the same time(someone mentioned that the unit doesnt like to multi-task


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

zeddy said:


> Mine has a "v2" in small print after the ser number or model number on the label also the box had a big blue label in the bottom right corner of the front of the box that said "Version 2"
> I know this unit isnt near as good as a nuvi but so far it doesnt seem too bad, I did have it lock up once and I toggled the power to the hu and it powered up fine-I think i was trying to do two things at the same time(someone mentioned that the unit doesnt like to multi-task



No ****.. I wonder if I can send mine in for an update. Mine is currently useless due to a massive "update required" splash screen. The "OK" button is off the screen so I can't touch it. :|


----------



## vi3tnam66 (Jan 20, 2010)

i also have the v2, how long does it take to load the map? my take about a min plus....



zeddy said:


> Mine has a "v2" in small print after the ser number or model number on the label also the box had a big blue label in the bottom right corner of the front of the box that said "Version 2"
> I know this unit isnt near as good as a nuvi but so far it doesnt seem too bad, I did have it lock up once and I toggled the power to the hu and it powered up fine-I think i was trying to do two things at the same time(someone mentioned that the unit doesnt like to multi-task


----------



## zeddy (Dec 26, 2009)

vi3tnam66 said:


> i also have the v2, how long does it take to load the map? my take about a min plus....


MIne loads quicker than that but I have to wait a bit before the "i agree" button works


----------



## zeddy (Dec 26, 2009)

Has anyone tried any different mics for the bluetooth, thats my next experiment


----------



## NDLBox (May 15, 2009)

Well, I stopped procrastinating and finally called Alpine to check on the status of the Firmware update. They are sticking with "you must mail in your unit" so I'm breaking down and spending the $10 to ship this thing back. I'm pretty pissed about that especially since one of the benefits listed is:

"The NVE-P1 is easily updatable to new mapping and latest points of interest information using your home computer. Plus, get compatibility updates for select new cell phone models.* No AC adapter is required during update. Just simply connect a USB cable."

According to the tech I spoke with, this update only addresses BT pairing (my phone would occasionally not pair and I would have to reboot the unit) and address book syncing - both of which I did have a problem with, but it looks like I'm SOL on the other issues like:
1) Random lock-ups (haven't noticed any recently, so my working hypothesis is it's an overheating problem and the cooler weather is keeping the unit functioning better)
2) Really crappy voice prompts that often are garbled
3) Horribly out of date and incomplete POI database

As far as issue #3 - has anyone opened the thing up to check to see what it's using as storage and assess the possibility of replacing the flash memory with a larger card? I wonder how hard it would be to simply replace the NAVTEQ files with a newer / larger map and POI database...


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

My NAV voice prompt sometimes is entirely inaudible, mostly when i have music playing.
Also, lately it has been "crashing" while driving around inputting destinations. Either is doesn't finish calculating the route and "freezes" or simply starts to reboot. 
And yes is very very out of date as far as POI's go. AND to My understanding you can not update the POI database? But if someone knows how PLEASE let me know.
I am 50/50 with this unit- like it as much as i hate it....


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

The P1 sucks. It needs an update. 

I'm sorry I sold my old PMD100T and dock kit. They did release an update for that, which I was able to do myself with a CD and USB cable, and its still MUCH better than this P1 is. Also, since mine is over a year or so old, I have the HUGE "Update Software" screen now, with the AGREE button off to the lower right which I can't press. I had to buy the nav/dvd remote ($50) just to be able to USE the navigation.

I am considering ditching the P1 and getting the NVE-M300 and the Parrot Bluetooth add-on instead.


----------



## NDLBox (May 15, 2009)

HertzGuy said:


> My NAV voice prompt sometimes is entirely inaudible, mostly when i have music playing.
> Also, lately it has been "crashing" while driving around inputting destinations. Either is doesn't finish calculating the route and "freezes" or simply starts to reboot.
> And yes is very very out of date as far as POI's go. AND to My understanding you can not update the POI database? But if someone knows how PLEASE let me know.
> I am 50/50 with this unit- like it as much as i hate it....


I've experienced all of those issues too.

No, there is no way as yet to update the POI's, and on top of that there is only 1.3GB storage in the unit.

I might try and get a cheap eBay unit and hack it - add more storage and see if I can figure out if I can tinker with the O/S and POI DB. It's Windows CE so I should be able to get the SDK for Visual Studio from MSDN.


----------



## NDLBox (May 15, 2009)

Hey - we may not be orphaned after all. I was doing some research to evaluate the possibility of hacking this thing to run more storage and a newer / bigger POI database since it seems like nothing is forthcoming from Alpine and found this: Space Machine, Inc. | Maps & Services

That company is who actually builds the NVE-P1. I'm not thrilled about the possibility of shelling out $70, but it will be interesting to see what's offered in the software / Map Data update due out this year.


----------



## claud_Face (Jul 19, 2010)

so i just called alpine and apparently a new update is coming out in 3 to 4 weeks for the nve p1


----------



## bunga (Jun 14, 2009)

claud_Face said:


> so i just called alpine and apparently a new update is coming out in 3 to 4 weeks for the nve p1


Well, that and $1.69 will get ya a large coffee at Tim Horton's. LOL

I'll believe what Alpine says when I have the update installed and working!


----------



## claud_Face (Jul 19, 2010)

understandable reaction lol


----------



## mvalpreda (Jan 24, 2009)

claud_Face said:


> so i just called alpine and apparently a new update is coming out in 3 to 4 weeks for the nve p1


I got a replacement unit from them for the map out of date error and they told me a month ago that they were in beta with a new version of the software that should be out by now.

I somehow doubt it.


----------



## bunga (Jun 14, 2009)

mvalpreda said:


> I got a replacement unit from them for the map out of date error and they told me a month ago that they were in beta with a new version of the software that should be out by now.
> 
> I somehow doubt it.


How did you manage to get a replacement unit?  When I called they said I had to send mine in and they would "re-program" it.

Did they give you a newer version?


----------



## claud_Face (Jul 19, 2010)

ok guys i have a question i got the nve p1 without gps antenna and mic. So i got a antenna off ebay but now i doubt i got the right one. I also used to think the mic went into the nve p1 but now i read on maunal online that its for a gps antenna. so now im confused. I know theres a connection for an external gps antenna on my iva w505 and theres one on the nve p1? Idk i must be missing something very obvious here. ALso, what mic should i get a 2.5mm or a 3.5mm and where does that go lol? Im just confused and dont know. I still didnt receive the nve p1 which might help but if you guys know please help?


----------



## claud_Face (Jul 19, 2010)

im good now ^ sorry bout that lol


----------



## mvalpreda (Jan 24, 2009)

bunga said:


> Did they give you a newer version?


I did get the V2 but it was much worse than my original unit. It would only lock into 4 satellites after 5 minutes and give me really bad accuracy. My original unit locks into 9 satellites in 20 seconds.

Needless to say I sent back the replacement unit. Hopefully we will be able to upgrade the software at home.


----------



## NDLBox (May 15, 2009)

I sent in for the V2 upgrade, now most times I start the car the unit takes ~20 minutes to lock onto GPS.

I got a replacement unit off eBay since I voided the warranty on the first (don't ask) - same issue.

I think it starts after I pair my Blackberry Bold 9700 the first time.

These things suck. I would forget the GPS, just use it for BlueTooth and buy a Garmin but I don't think I could endure the ras I'd get from my girlfriend (I'm already hearing enough for my non-functioning Onkyo receiver).


----------



## mvalpreda (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe you can find a Version 1 unit. It has the map issue.....but I'd rather have that than getting to my destination just to have the signal finally lock!


----------



## NDLBox (May 15, 2009)

mvalpreda said:


> Maybe you can find a Version 1 unit. It has the map issue.....but I'd rather have that than getting to my destination just to have the signal finally lock!


Sounds like you had kind of the same issue... did you pair a phone before having the issue?

If they would let us change the firmware like their marketing materials promised I would roll back to v1.

Because of the NVE-p1 Alpine has joined Onkyo and Checkpoint on the list of tech products I will never again purchase - shame because the IVA-W505 itself is awesome.


----------



## bunga (Jun 14, 2009)

NDLBox said:


> Sounds like you had kind of the same issue... did you pair a phone before having the issue?
> 
> If they would let us change the firmware like their marketing materials promised I would roll back to v1.
> 
> Because of the NVE-p1 Alpine has joined Onkyo and Checkpoint on the list of tech products I will never again purchase - shame because the IVA-W505 itself is awesome.


Would be nice if "Lemon Laws" applied or a Lawyer would organize a class action suit. 

Alpine basically out and out lied in their marketing materials, i their user manuals and on their web site!!!o::cwm23::cussing:


----------



## claud_Face (Jul 19, 2010)

so just talked to alpine again and the update is now finished they told me will be posted on website within next few weeks solid


----------



## bunga (Jun 14, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## claud_Face (Jul 19, 2010)

update is out

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


----------



## bunga (Jun 14, 2009)

claud_Face said:


> update is out
> 
> Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


Thanks for that!


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

Holy crap! It is suppose to get damn cold here tomorrow... guess I need to watch out for flying pigs tomorrow too!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bodine (Nov 8, 2008)

I ordered this on Friday September 3rd and never got an email confirmation from Alpine. I did print the paper receipt. I guess I will wait and see what happens....interesting!


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

Gonna wait until you get yous and post up your thoughts before ordering


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

Bout time.


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone get theirs yet? I'm curious as to the difference... or should I just go with the external NVE-M300.


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

This is very interesting, they want to get rid off all the defective units they sold over the passed years. This is not a software update they are doing, they are changing the units hardware as well, otherwise they would have you do the update yourself, a trained monkey can do a firmware update.


----------



## bodine (Nov 8, 2008)

Well it arrived today, it came in a rather large box packed in a very dense foam cut out. Return shipping labels are included. Popped out old unit put it in the foam packing material and applied return *prepaid* shipping label and sealed the box with large blank white label (included)....now just need to drop it off at a UPS store.

Haven't driven any where using it yet. It has the same poor shaky female voice that has the same old pronunciation issues as before! Not much else to report at the moment if I discover anything exciting I will post back. This is probably worth the $99 dollars considering that on a previous small GPS that I had software upgrades were also 99 dollars. 

Maybe in the future Alpine will actually offer down loadable updates as they originally promised but never came through with. These types of promises that companies make but don't live up to are the reason I will never buy another Alpine product again....even if Alpine comes out with a ground breaking product that is the undisputed best, I will not buy it because of this deceiving attitude!


----------



## Ampli5d (Apr 11, 2008)

Kinda ironic that I just received V2 the day the map update was announced (and of course mine doesn't have the update) but I can say it does support and sync the Iphone 4  as well as sync the phonebook of an older Sanyo Katana that it didn't before.
Just an FYI, I called the canadian contact number and was told they have yet to receive any stock but took my contact info and that I should hopefully hear from them with the next week or two. Oh well, it'll give me a chance to maybe read a few reviews if the map update is worth the coin


----------



## FSUnoles (Apr 29, 2007)

thank god i didnt pay for my p1 because now its just a paperweight and you wont find me dropping another dime on alpines nav
it looks like its windows 95

im still debating keeping the 505 but there isnt much out there that makes me want to go through the hassel


----------



## JDM_Ej (Mar 16, 2008)

The NVE-M300 is a great unit to use instead of the P1.


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

My map update came yesterday. My v2 was becming flakey and locking up here and there, I hope this is better. It seems to boot a bit faster than the two previous versions. I haven't gotten to try out the maps yet, but it seems like there is a bit more details info in my neck of the woods.


----------



## bunga (Jun 14, 2009)

Ampli5d said:


> Kinda ironic that I just received V2 the day the map update was announced (and of course mine doesn't have the update) but I can say it does support and sync the Iphone 4  as well as sync the phonebook of an older Sanyo Katana that it didn't before.
> Just an FYI, I called the canadian contact number and was told they have yet to receive any stock but took my contact info and that I should hopefully hear from them with the next week or two. Oh well, it'll give me a chance to maybe read a few reviews if the map update is worth the coin


Nice to see another Caper on here. LOL

I got my upgrade V2 last Thursday. I popped it in and restarted and it booted up and found sats fairly quick.

Haven't driven unit or used it yet as I have been battling flu bug and this units in my secondary rig.

I will post more when I get a better feel on how it works.


----------



## NDLBox (May 15, 2009)

So, the $99 update has been out a while, anyone have anymore info on it? Specifically:

Is this just a map update or are there also firmware changes over v2?
Did they increase the storage or just update the POI DB?
Generally, is it worth the $99?

I'm still having an issue where 3 out of 4 times I try to get the Nav working it takes 20 - 30 minutes to fully lock on the satellites when my Blackberry is paired.


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

1. Map update. There has to be something else though. It boots a bit quicker than the v2 and it doesn't lock up like my last TWO v2 did.
2. POI update.
3. Maybe  I like the fact this one runs better for me.


----------



## cj7jeep187 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I just picked up the IVA-W505 Unit secondhand, and love it so far...until I found out it's gonna cost me another $100 to upgrade the GPS. My question to you guys would be is it really worth the hundred bucks? What exactly am I getting for that kind of money? Any help anyone could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

Read the above and make a decision


----------



## acovarrubias71 (Jun 11, 2009)

Anyone have a copy of the download? Just wondering if it is worth it. Does the update give you a new interface like the w900 or same as prior to the update?


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

You have to send it in.


----------



## NDLBox (May 15, 2009)

tusk said:


> 1. Map update. There has to be something else though. It boots a bit quicker than the v2 and it doesn't lock up like my last TWO v2 did.
> 2. POI update.
> 3. Maybe  I like the fact this one runs better for me.


I sent one of my units in, sold the other on eBay. Still has all the same issues, haven't noticed any improvement over the last few months.


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

Did you get the p102 option or just get the v.2?


----------



## zeddy (Dec 26, 2009)

Got my nve-p1 update today and it killed my 505!
Well it still works but all the settings menus are gone! both in my 505 and in the nav setup(it's greyed out on the nav menu)
I tried removing the drive and it's still missing out of the 505.
I tried resetting it and toggling the power!

Help!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I had a similar thing happen with my w205/black-turd set-up. Sent the crap-bird unit in twice, replaced once and finally sold the nav unit in the classifieds for 1/4 of what I had paid.
It sounds like the nve-p1 isn't any better.
Hope you have better luck with it


----------



## bunga (Jun 14, 2009)

Well a year later and this POS doesn't work most of the time. And to rub salt into the wound I am getting a new nag screen telling me my maps are out of date and to visit the Alpine web site. What a joke.

When I bought this they advertised that on-line updates would be available. What a con job.

Never never again will I but Alpine products.


----------

